# Synchroniser contacts Gmail et contacts Mac



## TheBald (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour
j'ai tout mon carnet d'adresse sur gmail, et je souhaite le synchroniser sur mon (tout nouveau) Mac Air afin de pouvoir utiliser facilement MAIL. 
J'ai cherché sur des forums, et je vois partout qu'il faut aller dans les "préférences" du carnet d'adresse Mac, puis faire "synchroniser Gmail". 
Mais sur mon Mac, quand j'ouvre l'appli "contacts", je n'ai aucun menu. Donc, pas de "préférences". Je peux juste saisir des contacts. 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2012)

Dans Mountain Lion, tu dois ouvrir les Préférences Systèmes et tu vas dans la section "Mail, Contacts & Calendars".


----------



## TheBald (16 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Dans Mountain Lion, tu dois ouvrir les Préférences Systèmes et tu vas dans la section "Mail, Contacts & Calendars".


Bonjour
Merci pour ta réponse. 
Quand je vais dans cette section, et que je clique sur Gmail, il n'y a pas de rubrique contacts. Il y a juste des rubriques Mails, Calendriers, Messages, Notes.


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2012)

Tu as raison, j'ai été trop rapide.

C'est toujours dans Contacts que ça se passe : dans les préférences, onglets Comptes. Tu cliques sur le '+'.


----------



## TheBald (16 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Tu as raison, j'ai été trop rapide.
> 
> C'est toujours dans Contacts que ça se passe : dans les préférences, onglets Comptes. Tu cliques sur le '+'.


 

Mais justement, dans l'appli contacts, je n'ai aucun onglet. Je peux simplement ajouter des noms, mais je ne peux faire aucun réglage. "Contacts", c'est bien le peitit icone en forme de d'agenda qui se trouve sur la barre du bas ? Peut-être n'ai je pas Mountain Lion (c'est le vendeur qui m'a dit que j'étais en Moutain Lion mais ce n'est écrit nul part sur le Mac. 
Dans "à paropos de ce Mac" il est précisé que je suis en OS X 10.8 (12A269)


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2012)

Donc c'est Mountain Lion.
L'onglet dont je parle se trouve dans les préférences de l'application.


----------



## andr3 (16 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Donc c'est Mountain Lion.
> L'onglet dont je parle se trouve dans les préférences de l'application.



Et pour accéder aux préférences d'une application via le clavier c'est Cmd + ,


----------



## TheBald (16 Octobre 2012)

andr3 a dit:


> Et pour accéder aux préférences d'une application via le clavier c'est Cmd + ,


Oui ! Merci !


----------



## catbar (27 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Donc c'est Mountain Lion.
> L'onglet dont je parle se trouve dans les préférences de l'application.



bonjour moi j'ai le même problème que thebald, je ne sais comment récupérer mes contacts gmail, et je suis sous maverick et en plus totalement néophyte en ce qui concerne l'utilisation Mac... bref, où dois-je aller (je n'ai pas vu où j'accède à Maverick...) et l'onglet dont vous parlez est il le même? 
merci d'avance


----------

